# IPTV (Streaming TV) for Expats in Egypt?



## Maelstroem (Jan 5, 2016)

we will be relocating to Cairo in march, after being for several years in Germany. We have been using IPTV services to access French channels in Germany. Does anybody knows about or already uses IPTV to get TV channels from his/her home country in Egypt?
Cheers!


----------

